# French Lessons: Adventures with Knife, Fork and Corkscrew



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

by Peter Mayle
Hardcover - 256 pages (May 8, 2001) 
Knopf; ISBN: 0375405909










See Editorial Reviews here

[ June 19, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've only read one Peter Mayle. I'll have to look for this one. With such a good title, it must be a nice book to read.


----------

